# Help: Rear windows off track in 68 GTO conv.



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

Can anyone explain or post a schematic or pictures from a restoration that shows how to get the rear window back on track on my 68 GTO conv.? I've gotten as far as removing the vinyl panel and thought I might be able to have enough visibility to figure it out and get it back on track without having to remove anything else. Looks to me as though I'm going to have to take the car apart a little more than that. Any help appreciated!!! 

(p.s. does anyone know of a good method for removing the horseshoe spring that holds the window crank in place--took forever to get it off and I feel like I violated the vinyl to do so. I'm asking b/c the other rear window isn't going up all the way and I think I'll need to reset it too.)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a window crank / door panel removal tool readily available at autoparts stores. You need to LOOSEN the track adjusting nut/s and re install the window on the track.......if you feel you probably shouldn't attempt this at home.....take the car to a GOOD auto glass shop and let them adjust the windows for you!!!!!!! E:cheers


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

I bought the tool; thanks. Now that I've removed the vinyl panel, I'm trying to figure out how to gain access to the window track. It's hard to tell, but looks like maybe I take out a couple of bolts ??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

On the REAR windows, there is usually an acsess panel you can remove. It is under the rear "door panel"......there should also be 2 or 3 adjustment points in the inner sheetmetal skin. BE Careful when you loosen them, too fast with out supporting the window and......crash!!!!!! the window could fall into the door and shatter......E


----------

